# Home made backgrounds?



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

I've seen loads of really good home made viv backgrounds (rocky walls and such like) on this forum since I've been a member, and now I'm looking to make my own, I can't find any of the threads!

So, could a few people please post pics of their home made viv backgrounds please? And put a short step by step up of how they were done? I'd be very grateful - this is the first time I'll have done anything like this so I'm completely new to it, but it'll look a lot more natural than the rolled stuff I think so I definitely want to have a go!

Thanks a bunch! : victory:


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

heres the one I did several months ago:








Didnt really come out as well as I hoped so it's hidden high on my closet and not used right now  lol
I made it with styrofoam 5cm thick = 2 inches, for the hides etc. (the one on the right is a humid hide it has a lid you can take off) I just put multiple layers of the styrofoam onto each other and then just cut it into the shape I liked. 
After that you have to seal all the little holes in the foam by holding it near a flame (watch out for the fumes that come of = toxic and dont keep the flame too close) after this I put tile grout (is that even the right word??) on it. About 4 thin layers cause f you put one thick layer on it at once it will crack.
After that I used 3 or 4 colors of spraypaint and finished with a clear matte layer of varnish. 
Hope that helped a bit  you can do the same thing but instead of styrofoam use insulation foam?? thats what I used for the Bearded Dragon hide Im making right now. by insulation foam I mean this stuff if you dont understand me  :








I wish I had a better english vocabulary lol


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

BG-Gecko, what brand of insulation foam are you using? I'm having trouble finding a safe one.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't use a 'safe' one I think. I used Rubson dont know if they sell it in the uk??
But because there are several layers of tile grout over it it does make it 'safe' what are you using it for?? and what are you going to put on it to cover the foam?


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well i will be using it to create a natural looking background then covering it with silicone then coco fibre or something similar.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

as long as you let it air out enough and totally dry and hard I think theres not a problem with that. As long as your background isnt too thick (The hide I made was rather big and had thick walls before I started cutting it into shape and the inside was still not dry after 3 days :S so if you dont make a too thick layer then it will dry properly and you wont have any problems. What did you want it to be 'safe' for? Fumes? Flammability? or something else


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Have a look at this *Vivarium Decor**. *It gives you good detailed step by step instructions.

It was written by someone on here, but I can't remember who!


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

taht guide is good i just manages to preapare a hide idea i had for a whil there looks liek a lil section or rocks all together making a lil cave underneat which is the hide hard to explain will get pics up tomorow or sumink : victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I have a complete step by step on my website if you'd like to see how i make mine. TreasureCrest- High quality Crested Geckos

Its in Viv design, and on the advanced gravel bottom set up one


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep you posted with my progress when I get underway! 

Art I love the tribal mask, where did you get it? Looks really good!


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

I meant as in it wouldn't harm the animals.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

as long as you totally cover it in a way they can't reach or chew on it then it will be perfectly safe so you can use whatever brand you like


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

BG-Gecko said:


> heres the one


HOLLY eck thats guna be a BIG VIV :mf_dribble: :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks thats really helped me that as i dont really wanna go and spend close to 100quid jus to get a rock foam background as i have a massive viv.

Im gonna give it a go and see what i can come up with hehe

will post my results up tho


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

ScottyGurn said:


> thanks thats really helped me that as i dont really wanna go and spend close to 100quid jus to get a rock foam background as i have a massive viv.
> 
> Im gonna give it a go and see what i can come up with hehe
> 
> will post my results up tho


Good luck, I'm looking forward to doing mine!! :2thumb:


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

hayley_o said:


> Good luck, I'm looking forward to doing mine!! :2thumb:


thanks, u too!!!


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

Hope this helps

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/36146-enclosure-construction-image-heavy.html


----------

